# wood  source



## jeff p (Mar 27, 2014)

I live in Orlando Fi, and am looking for a source to buy woods for my smoker.


----------



## chickenbutt (Apr 18, 2014)

I worked with this Guy in Newberry Florida for many years delivering wood to most of the Sonnys, woodys, and some of the greatest Mom and Pop joints in Florida. His name is Pat Post and the name of his, now bigger, company is Southern Fuelwood. Check out his web site. He's got it all. from chips, chunks, sawdust, charcoal, and much more.


----------



## pig-a-liscious (Apr 22, 2014)

ChickenButt,

I just saw your post about Southern Fuelwood, went to their website and was very impressed.

I hope that there prices are not off the planet.

I am as avid smoker, use a stick burner and I am a stickler for good quality wood as I know that it makes a big difference in how well it burns in your smoker,  can help with maintaining an even temperature, and best of all you get a much better taste from your smoked "Goodies".

Harv


----------



## jaybaks (Apr 22, 2014)

Check with your neighbors for fruit trees in their yards that they prune.


----------

